# My 20G Discus Breeding Tank



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Nothing really fancy on this tank... my Stendker Blues Addiction Discus Breeding tank. I'm very anxious to have some frys out of this pair.










The Jumbos are up to a bow.


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Another one.


----------



## Jondis21 (Sep 7, 2010)

Nice looking pair pre.


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Looks familiar eh! Of course it's Melo's Flachen X Snakeskin & Blue Diamond pair.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Very gorgeous looking pair. Makes me want to jump into domestics....not yet though.

Look forward to seeing these pair spawn.

Sent from my mobile phone


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

cool another breeding tank. I have just started breeding domestics and have a 20 gallon breeder up right now. I found that anything black in the tank attracted the fry away from the parents so watch for that and if the light is too bright the fry all congregate in the corners on the glass. so now no direct light in the tank and white paper on the sides. now the fry have attached and hopefully I will be able to get them to the next stage. I will be watching very closely your progress as I have learnt so much from so many fine folks here.

Rick


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks Rick, congratulations on your frys. If the frys were already attached to the parents then you got a good chance of a successful batch.

I don't really put lightings on any of my discus tanks except when I'm taking pictures.  The back and the sides of my tank are painted white and all those black things will eventually be removed when they had spawned. 

Can't wait until these 2 laid eggs. :bigsmile:


----------

